# Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) No Signal/Communication



## lightsword (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a 2006 VW Passat 2.0T with MFD2 head unit which no longer has any sound output, the MFD2 turns on fine but there is no sound at all. It would appear there may be an issue with the CAN Gateway although I can't find where that is located or if there might be a fuse issue with it. I'm thinking the part number that has the issue is probably 3c0035456h. Is there any sort of fuse or fix that may get this working again? I'm also showing under 3 volts on what appear to be the power lines going to it when the diagram said it should be 12 volts.

Full scan:

```
Sunday,07,December,2014,16:19:52:42163
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0
Data version: 20141022


VIN: WVWAK73C56P062619   License Plate: 
Mileage: 287650km-178737mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 56 62
          65 72

VIN: WVWAK73C56P062619   Mileage: 287650km-178737miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 F    HW: 3C0 907 115 G
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0030  
   Revision: --H10---    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 0404010A19070160
   Shop #: WSC 25018 444 91367
   VCID: 23450DB7E2714B39529-8076

1 Fault Found:
008577 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
               P2181 - 008 - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 287012 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.11.29
                    Time: 12:25:50

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 2349 /min
                    Load: 62.7 %
                    Speed: 117.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 71.0∞C
                    Temperature: 10.0∞C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 09G-927-750.clb
   Part No SW: 09G 927 750 CJ    HW: 09G 927 750 CJ
   Component: AQ 250 6F           0736  
   Revision: 00H38000    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000072
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 7BF515D73A41D3F93A9-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q    HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
   Component: ESP 440 C2     H015 0003  
   Revision:  H015       Serial number: 0658028845
   Coding: 0013755
   Shop #: WSC 25018 444 84005
   VCID: 306FF2FBA387E0A1DFB-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 820 047 DL
   Component: Climatic PQ35   090 0505  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 71E937FF680DA9A9905-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J    HW: 3C0 937 049 J
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H37 1301  
   Revision: 00H37000    Serial number: 00000003496014
   Coding: 148C8F0340041A00000A00000F00000000285D435C0000
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 306FF2FBA387E0A1DFB-8065

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer VW461  012  0503  
   Coding: 00065493
   Shop #: WSC 00028  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio        Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
   Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D    HW: 8E0 035 593 D
   Component: SDAR SIRIUS     H03 0060  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: AUZ4Z7E7013451
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2A5BE093855B9A7111F-807F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 79
                    Mileage: 286775 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.11.29
                    Time: 06:59:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 G    HW: 3C0 909 605 G
   Component: 0D AIRBAG VW8R  029 2421  
   Revision: 09029000    Serial number: 0039VSFRL5Q-  
   Coding: 0012356
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 2A5BE093855B9A7111F-807F

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000031TTJ

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000600000000000ˇÜ63

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ˇÜ6332MSME0B050116 ˇÜ63

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 50116 ˇÜ6342MSME0B1604633ˇÜ63

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 604633ˇÜ6351HTS614F297I2OˇÜ63

   Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 297I2OˇÜ6361HTS614FE5M82 ˇÜ63

   Subsystem 8 - Serial number: E5M82 ˇÜ63727TS6SH9QM8K25ˇÜ63

   Subsystem 9 - Serial number: QM8K25ˇÜ63827TS6SH9U29A2Oˇ

   Subsystem 10 - Serial number: U29A2Oˇ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 H    HW: 3C0 953 549 H
   Component: J0527               0015  
   Revision: 00005000    Serial number: 3C5953507R    
   Coding: 0002013
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3169F7FFA88DE9A9D05-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 H    HW: 3C0 920 970 H
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4038  
   Revision: V0032000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 0007205
   Shop #: WSC 25018 067 57207
   VCID: 29591F9F805D9169185-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 3C0-907-530-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C    HW: 3C0 907 951 A
   Component: Gateway         007 0040  
   Revision: 00007000    Serial number: 0700C05809021B
   Coding: 3FFD0E54C31002
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 214907BFF86D5929405-8074

1 Fault Found:
00463 - Control Module for Digital Sound Package (J525) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 82
                    Mileage: 287587 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.11.30
                    Time: 10:41:22


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q    HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
   Component:    IMMO         051 0383  
   Revision: 00051000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Shop #: WSC 25018 444 84005
   VCID: 387FCADB4BF738E197B-806D

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
   Component:    ELV          027 0380
   3C0905861G     ELV          027 0380   

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation        Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
   Component:      Navigation     0050  
   Coding: 0000101
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3D71DBCF64D51DC944D-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
   Component: Tuer-SG         024 2365  
   Coding: 0001205
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3663C4E341E3CE91857-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5   D04 1606  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 326BF8F3AD8BD2B1A9F-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q    HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
   Component:    KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0218  
   Revision: 00051000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 13910F8801862E521804141FF00A0F0E081800
   Shop #: WSC 25018 444 84005
   VCID: 387FCADB4BF738E197B-806D

   Subsystem 1 - Component:   Sounder n.mounted     

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
   Component: Tuer-SG         024 2365  
   Coding: 0001204
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 377DC9E746E937999E1-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake        Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B    HW: 3C0 907 801 B
   Component: EPB  VC8HC001   013 0001  
   Revision:   013       
   Coding: 0000013
   Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
   VCID: 214907BFF86D5929405-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 035 095 C
   Component:        Radio        0050  
   Coding: 0010076
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 254113AFEC45B5093CD-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         021 2432  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 3169F7FFA88DE9A9D05-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure        Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q    HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
   Component:    RDK              0420  
   Revision: 00051000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 0100100
   Shop #: WSC 25018 444 84005
   VCID: 387FCADB4BF738E197B-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         021 2432  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
   VCID: 326BF8F3AD8BD2B1A9F-8067

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:06)--------------------------
```


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Disregard the Digital Radio fault unless you've paid your subscription and PIN# has been entered.

MFD2 usually needs the CANbus module to be updated to an "F" revision or later to avoid battery drain issues.

Have you recently updated your head unit?


----------



## lightsword (Aug 17, 2013)

RichardSEL said:


> Disregard the Digital Radio fault unless you've paid your subscription and PIN# has been entered.
> 
> MFD2 usually needs the CANbus module to be updated to an "F" revision or later to avoid battery drain issues.
> 
> Have you recently updated your head unit?


System is all original, seems to be an issue with the harness going to the amp. the 12v lines are not providing full power.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Only had experience with Dynaudio amp, that was under our Pax side seat. Plug had become intermittent due too enthusiastic vacuuming... Then oxidised. Remove, spray with contact cleaner both plug and socket with Servisol (not WD40 as that's oil based) replace. Bit obvious, but any help?


----------



## lightsword (Aug 17, 2013)

RichardSEL said:


> Only had experience with Dynaudio amp, that was under our Pax side seat. Plug had become intermittent due too enthusiastic vacuuming... Then oxidised. Remove, spray with contact cleaner both plug and socket with Servisol (not WD40 as that's oil based) replace. Bit obvious, but any help?


It ended up being this problem, all the positive 12v lines were severed by corrosion, I had to splice them all back together.


----------

